

People Kept Complaining This Restaurant Sucked; Look What They Found Out - isivaxa
http://themetapicture.com/people-kept-complaining-this-restaurant-sucked-look-what-they-found-out/

======
isivaxa
Guests with smartphones are subverting their own restaurant experience.

